# JUNE OPEN HOUSE INFO



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

SOUTH JERSEY OPEN HOUSE TOUR


It's that time again. Some of the guys are having their layouts open for visitors June 6th and June 7th and, I promised them that I would do a little "press" for them here. 


Since 2002, I've had 12 opens so, I've decided to visit this June and not open.... ( I "might" have one in the fall. )


If there are a few you missed last year, you'll have a chance to see these SUPER layouts this year.


Below are the links for Saturday (6th) and Sunday(7th). REMEMBER to check these again before you head out to see if there are any changes or additions.


Bob


http://www.gardenrropenhouse.com/060609.html


http://www.gardenrropenhouse.com/060709.html


----------



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

According to the weather services it WILL be sunny & warm tomorrow in SJ







..(just a little soggy)










Check the links on my first post for any updates before you head out to see these GRRs.


----------



## Bob Whipple (Jan 4, 2008)

Super Day to visit these 2 GRR'S.. Take a ride and enjoy.


http://www.gardenrropenhouse.com/060709.html


----------

